# Desiccants



## OldYankee (Mar 1, 2015)

I've seen mentions of using rice as a desiccant especially for salt and sugar but am wondering is there a significant difference between using regular white rice for this or using Minute Rice? For our regular use as well as storage would be using Minute Rice so do I need to get regular white rice to use as a desiccant or what?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

In for an answer. 

Why do you choose minute rice over natural rice?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I cant see how it could make much difference..but I slept plumb through physics 101 so be sure to get some other opinions. If you have a dry material it should wick up moisture from the atmosphere. Not sure I would use brown rice. That stuff seems to have oils in it and the hull could block absorption most likely. Use Uncle Bens. Its best.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I would assume that if white rice takes 20 minutes to cook over minute rice, that the 20 minute rice would absorb 20 times as much. But that's my guess.

And white rice has a powder on it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Weigh your dry rice, then cook it and weigh again to find out how much water/moister it will absorb.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Side note, rice is also ideal for reviving electronics that get wet.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I was told denatured alcohol was good for cleaning electronics. Sounds expensive though. Keyboard for ex. You would need enough to dunk a keyboard and its cheaper to get a new keyboard.

Yea and taking batteries out and holding the power button will work on occasion. Its a hiccup.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

James m said:


> I was told denatured alcohol was good for cleaning electronics. Sounds expensive though. Keyboard for ex. You would need enough to dunk a keyboard and its cheaper to get a new keyboard.
> 
> Yea and taking batteries out and holding the power button will work on occasion. Its a hiccup.


No, I mean like if you drop your phone in the toilet or something


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My Hindu compooter guru passes out keyboards like hot cakes. Ten bucks if he dont like ya. Enough strong moonshine to dunk a keyboard is way too expensive. Yall kid around a lot.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I use the plain white rice, not the minute rice...it will also work in a pinch for ammo boxes...I have the rice, now all I need is some ammo! :armata_PDT_36:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If you used moonshine, could you filter it and drink it later.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

https://www.eva-dry.com/dehumidifiers/eva-dry-333-mini-dehumidifier/


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The problem with using rice is that it doesn't hold the water - it's more like a sponge than a desiccant. A desiccant locks the water it absorbs into a chemical compound that requires heat to release it. with rice the water easily flows both ways.


----------



## OldYankee (Mar 1, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> In for an answer.
> 
> Why do you choose minute rice over natural rice?


Cooking times principally. Once I passed about 60 years of age I lost interest in lengthy cooking of anything mostly just "fix" stuff simply these days. As well as that cooking time and energy could be hard to come by in a disaster with extended no power.

OldYankee
who is trying to get prepared without burdening herself with exetnsive work in a disaster


----------



## OldYankee (Mar 1, 2015)

James m said:


> I would assume that if white rice takes 20 minutes to cook over minute rice, that the 20 minute rice would absorb 20 times as much. But that's my guess.
> 
> And white rice has a powder on it.


James ... which has powder on it - the white rice or the Minute Rice? For years I have kept some Minute Rice in my salt shaker so it wouldn't clump and that has worked. I suppose I could get a bag of white rice for desiccant purposes. The other issue I face is that I have some internal issues that require minimizing fiber and avoiding or minimal use of several food items. The more I can set up a diet that works for my issues post SHTF the better both quality of life and long term health. I have some items for my husband to add to his stuff mostly dehydrated veggies I can't eat so he doesn't have to suffer with me!

OldYankee 
who had no idea this prepping stuff was so complicated


----------



## OldYankee (Mar 1, 2015)

PaulS said:


> The problem with using rice is that it doesn't hold the water - it's more like a sponge than a desiccant. A desiccant locks the water it absorbs into a chemical compound that requires heat to release it. with rice the water easily flows both ways.


PaulS - a thought to keep in mind ... one of the things I like about using rice is that as a food item rather than a chemical I have less concerns about contaminating the food with the chemicals. What other possible desiccants are there?

OldYankee
whose hubby has run off to see what is left at the closing TigerDirect store


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

why not buy the silica gel from a pet store? they sell it as kitty litter


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I use these things for keeping the moisture content under control on jerky. They work very well. One small pack works well for three oz packs. 
Desiccant, Desiccant Packs in Stock - Uline


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Theoretically, you can reset the silica gel packs by baking the moisture out of them. I havent found a local source for them yet.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

James m said:


> I was told denatured alcohol was good for cleaning electronics. Sounds expensive though. Keyboard for ex. You would need enough to dunk a keyboard and its cheaper to get a new keyboard.
> 
> Yea and taking batteries out and holding the power button will work on occasion. Its a hiccup.


Actually, you'll likely want to use isopropyl alcohol for this task. 90% or higher.
It is completely non-conductive and will force out water from the smallest areas. It evaporates quickly too.
A bottle of it can be had for ~$1 at your local grocery.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

tinkerhell said:


> Theoretically, you can reset the silica gel packs by baking the moisture out of them. I havent found a local source for them yet.


I use my dehydrator to "bake" the moisture out of my desiccant packs. I got mine thru work a few years ago but I've seen people selling them at gun shows. Uline has desicant packs but seem to only sell them in large quantities. McMaster Carr will sell in small quantities. http://www.mcmaster.com/#desiccants/=wxpivp
While invested in the indicator cards to show when to replace, they also have packs with a color changing indicator blended into the silicone gel. They also sell bulk in both indicator gel and non-indicator gel. I use it everywhere and anywhere I am concerned about moisture, especially the firearm safe, ammo cans, etc.


----------

